# Bajan las luces al arrancar la moto con la marcha



## GRL960324 (Nov 26, 2020)

Las luces de mi moto se bajan de intensidad cuando prendo la moto con la marcha. Considero que no es problema de la carga de la bateria porque arranca a la primera y no batalla para prender. Que podria ser?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 26, 2020)

Hola, quieres decir que las luces se apagan? o se reduce levemente?
Que significa con la marcha?   Que NO está en neutral?


----------



## GRL960324 (Nov 26, 2020)

Las luces se reducen a punto que pareriera que se apagan. Con la marcha me refiero a prender la moto con el boton, no con el pedal


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2020)

GRL960324 dijo:


> Las luces de mi moto se bajan de intensidad cuando prendo la moto con la marcha. Considero que no es problema de la carga de la bateria porque arranca a la primera y no batalla para prender. Que podria ser?


Debido al alto consumo del motor de arranque sobre la batería, esta reduce momentáneamente su tensión.
Cuanto mas vieja la batería será mas notable esa caída de tensión.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Nov 26, 2020)

También puede ser mala maza (negativo) a chasis. Ya me a pasado una que otra vez ..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 26, 2020)

GRL960324 dijo:


> Las luces se reducen a punto que pareriera que se apagan. Con la marcha me refiero a prender la moto con el boton, no con el pedal


Algunos vehículos desconectan las luces durante el arranque o starter.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2020)

Entonces existe diferencia al arrancarla con o sin el cambio puesto ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2020)

GRL960324 dijo:


> Las luces se reducen a punto que pareriera que se apagan. Con la marcha me refiero a *prender la moto con el boton*, no con el *pedal*


*Intento de traducción:

Pedal*: Patada arranque con la pierna-pie
*Botón*: Switch que activa el motor de arranque eléctrico 

Y si *NO* es así, seguramente será de* "Otra forma"  🤷‍♂️ *


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces existe diferencia al arrancarla con o sin el cambio puesto ?


No se refiere al cambio, sino como dice fogo


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Intento de traducción:
> 
> Pedal*: Patada arranque con la pierna-pie
> *Botón*: Switch que activa el motor de arranque eléctrico
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2020)

A patada no gasta batería , a botón si


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 26, 2020)

Si anda, no lo toques, es una de las leyes del universo.
Eso es normal, en una moto nueva el motor esta mas comprimido aunque ls bateria es nueva, y cuando ya tiene sus kilometros el motor ests mas liviano, pero la bateria también mas gastada. Ajusta bien las borneras y nada mas.
Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 28, 2020)

Buenas, lo que no me queda claro es si ¿baja la intensidad de las luces un momento para volver a recuperar la luminosidad normal o se quedan así, casi apagadas, para siempre?

Y otra duda que tengo ¿por qué encender las luces antes de poner en marcha la moto? ¿vienen así de fabrica?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 28, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, lo que no me queda claro es si ¿baja la intensidad de las luces un momento para volver a recuperar la luminosidad normal o se quedan así, casi apagadas, para siempre?
> 
> Y otra duda que tengo ¿por qué encender las luces antes de poner en marcha la moto? ¿vienen así de fabrica?


Así es compañero.
La mayoría de las motos, se enciende la luz baja, ni bien se pone contacto.
En algunos modelos, se apagan automáticamente al darle starter y otras no.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 29, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y otra duda que tengo ¿por qué encender las luces antes de poner en marcha la moto? ¿vienen así de fabrica?


Es una reglamentacion para las motos y autos nuevos, que tengan las motos luz baja siempre encendida (solo existe dos posiciones del "switch" de las luces, alta y baja), y los autos luces diurnas.



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, lo que no me queda claro es si ¿baja la intensidad de las luces un momento para volver a recuperar la luminosidad normal o se quedan así, casi apagadas, para siempre?


Yo entiendo que es cuando la enciende desde el boton de "starter" solamente, y me tiro a que la bateria yano da mas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 29, 2020)

Por aquí se supone que debía ser obligatorio hace años, pero no veo ningún coche con las luces encendidas de día. 

Sé que salieron vehículos con encendido automático de las luces, pero supongo (🙄) que también tendrán un temporizador para que enciendan las luces segundos después de haber arrancado o... adiós batería en cuatro arrancadas.. 

Por lo que se deduce que la batería debe estar tocada y no da para todo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 29, 2020)

En el caso de autos (coches), si lo pones en contacto sin arrancar, si tienen temporizador de unos minutos. Si lo arrancas, durante el arranque apaga todo lo no necesario para el arranque, aunque algunos dejan encendida las luces diurnas durante el arranque (que tambien las luces diurnas sirven como luces de posicion, cuando se las activa manual o automaticamente)


----------

